# Is plain old niacin being phased out or banned.



## WhatInThe (Jul 8, 2015)

Is plain old niacin, the flush kind being phased out or banned? I can only find 'flush free' in the stores, I don't want flush free I want niacin. Flush free doesn't work as well for several things.

http://bodyandhealth.canada.com/cha...p?text_id=5495&channel_id=9&relation_id=26047

I did see the Europeans want to ban it.

http://adamfoxie.blogspot.com/2013/01/niacinlaropidant-products-to-be-banned.html

Any news on niacin being banned


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

I take 300 mg 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001B4OYYC...R&ie=UTF8&qid=1436390571&sr=1&keywords=niacin


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2015)

Not that I'm aware of, I'm pretty sure they still sell it in my local vitamin store, and it's here on the company I order from sometimes.  I have an old bottle of Twinlab Niacin (B-3) caps in my medicine cabinet.  I hate the flush, but niacin is very effective for headache relief.  http://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=niacin


----------



## Josiah (Jul 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not that I'm aware of, I'm pretty sure they still sell it in my local vitamin store, and it's here on the company I order from sometimes.  I have an old bottle of Twinlab Niacin (B-3) caps in my medicine cabinet.  I hate the flush, but niacin is very effective for headache relief.  http://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=niacin



If you start with a low dose (with a meal) and very slowly increase the dose, you will find the flush almost undetectable. I'm assuming someone taking it every day for triglyceride and cholesterol control.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not that I'm aware of, I'm pretty sure they still sell it in my local vitamin store, and it's here on the company I order from sometimes.  I have an old bottle of Twinlab Niacin (B-3) caps in my medicine cabinet.  I hate the flush, but niacin is very effective for headache relief.  http://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=niacin



That's one of the reasons I use it along the things like blood pressure. I too have found it helps with minor pain or even swelling since it's a dilator. As pointed out start with low doses and/or drink extra fluid for about an hour after. I would have to hate to start ordering.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 8, 2015)

I also take niacin, and I cannot find it on the regular store shelves either at my grocery store, or even at Walmart (gasp !). 
I have actually started ordering most of my vitamins from Amazon anyway, and they carry the regular niacin as well as the time-release and flush-free varieties, and the prices are better usually, too. 

I started taking it because if dilates blood vessels and capillaries and gets more oxygen-carrying blood into the extremities, as well as it removes toxins that have lodged into the capillaries when they closed down. This is the reason that we feel the flush, is due to the histamine release that gets rid of the toxins.   So, unpleasant though it can be, at least you know that it is an indication of better circulation, and cleaner blood vessels. 
I started out with 100 mg and then slowly increased until I now take 500 mg after a meal, once a day (usually at night). 

An entirely unexpected effect was that it also happens to enhance sex immensley. After noticing that (Woo-Hoo !); I discovered that they sell teeny-tiny bottles of plain old 20mg niacin online, specifically as a sex enhancer. Not that 20 mg is going to do anyone any good, and they sell it for something like $59 for a few little tablets.  Crazy !


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 9, 2015)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I also take niacin, and I cannot find it on the regular store shelves either at my grocery store, or even at Walmart (gasp !).
> I have actually started ordering most of my vitamins from Amazon anyway, and they carry the regular niacin as well as the time-release and flush-free varieties, and the prices are better usually, too.
> 
> I started taking it because if dilates blood vessels and capillaries and gets more oxygen-carrying blood into the extremities, as well as it removes toxins that have lodged into the capillaries when they closed down. This is the reason that we feel the flush, is due to the histamine release that gets rid of the toxins.   So, unpleasant though it can be, at least you know that it is an indication of better circulation, and cleaner blood vessels.
> ...



Excellent explanation on how niacin works and affects the body. I try to tell people that and they fail to understand. 

I knew a skinny person who ran out of their multivitamins and took one of mine without asking-they grabbed a mega B vitamin which always broke in half but needless to say they panicked with the flush running to the doctor. It would've been funny but it was money for the dr and turned the person off of vitamins for a while.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 9, 2015)

I have found the "flush" to be uncomfortable.. and don't "enjoy" it..   To each his own.


----------



## imp (Jul 9, 2015)

Banning an essential nutrient is absurd, and should be fought against. Alternatively, buy up a lifetime supply before the ban goes into effect, but check shelf life first. The first link shown is exactly as I remember reading about Niacin, many years ago. ONLY the Nicotinic Acid form is known to lower blood cholesterol; Niacinamide does not. I took Niacin for awhile, disliked the facial flush intensely.

Soon enough, given the direction things seem to be moving, meat, fish, eggs, poultry, chemistry sets, drain cleaner, just about any product, may become a "controlled substance". Just look at Marijuana: make it "legal", but still controlled, then tax the hell out of it's sales. Absurd as it sounds, about 20 years ago, the state of Arizona passed legislation taxing possessors of illegal drugs, like heroin, cocaine, etc., before hauling them off to jail! Believe it or not! (facetious) -- Maybe they could do that with firearms, too!   imp


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have found the "flush" to be uncomfortable.. and don't "enjoy" it..   To each his own.



You might have started out with too large of a dose, or didn't eat before you take it. 
I doubt tht many people do enjoy the flush; but it is helping to keep the body healthy, and is worth the discomfort.  Kind of like removing a sliver. It hurts like the dickens; but it allows the area to heal up again. 
If you start with a small dose (50-100mg), and take it after you have had a meal, you will not notice the flush much, if at all; but you still get the benefits. As the niacin removes the toxins from your blood vessels and capillaries, the dosage can be gradually increased.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

Flushing is caused by the dilation of capillaries.  I'm unclear how that removes the toxins..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Flushing is caused by the dilation of capillaries.  I'm unclear how that removes the toxins..


Here is an article that explains how it works, QS. Hope this helps. 

http://healingnaturallybybee.com/niacin-vitamin-b3/


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 10, 2015)

I am well aware of the pathophysiology of capillary dilation.


----------

